# Can't find TV antenna power box



## ccutaia (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a 2007 Southwind 35A and I have no TV signal. I spoke with Camping World service and they think some how the power booster may have been shut down. The problem I can not find it. There are no boxes that can be powered that have Winegard on it. I have a slecter switch with no power and a AVS 100 HD Smart Source box that has power but I have no idea what it does. Anyone know where the Winegard box might be, I've looked everywhere!


----------



## akjimny (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Can't find TV antenna power box

Hi Chris and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  My power booster is located in the cabinet the TV used to be in.  It is in the wall.  What shows on the surface is a wall plate with a TV coax connection and a little red push button with a red led light.  Hope this helps some.      Post back and let us know what you find.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Re: Can't find TV antenna power box

Hi Chris, I have a 03 South wind the selector switch is in the right side of the TV in the cabinet where sector switch  to go to aux , ant. cable. It is on the back wall look for the little red light. Also the switch for the SAT. is on the left side of the driver in the over head cabinet. Good luck, and happy camping.


----------



## bandalop (Sep 6, 2011)

Chris, You may have the same situation I have.  My TV quit working so I started looking for the antenna amplifier--the power booster.  My previous Southwind had an amplifier box as the others have said.  Check your switch box, the one with all the buttons on it.  See if it has two 12V wires going into it.  It will be in the back with all the other coax cables.  If you have these wires, and I would be willing to bet you do, then the antenna amplifier is built into the switch box.  That is the only reason for these wires, to power the amplifier.  Check for voltage at these wires.  No voltage, then try tracing the wires back to a fuse somewhere.  My problem was, there was voltage at the two wires so I had to replace the switch box.  Seems like it was about $50.  TV now works fine.  (I put an in-line switch on the 12V plus wire and I turn the amplifier on and off as I need it, as I didn't like power on the amplifier if I wasn't using it).  Hope this helps.


----------

